# Adult Board Games



## Daisy12 (Jul 10, 2016)

Has anyone with their spouse every played any adult/sex board games? If so, which ones have you played and what did you think about them? Was thinking of getting one for me and my dh to play while we are away this fall on a romantic getaway.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Tried a couple a while back. Wife got visibly bored with it, which in turn bored me. I think we ended up watching NCIS.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Naked twister, but kinda hard with just 2 people. Tried it once in my crazy college days. Was alcohol induced, normally not that "adventurous".


----------



## KillerClown (Jul 20, 2016)

Do you think the highlight of a romantic getaway will be play board games?

Try champagne while watching the sun set on the ocean, black tie dinner, and slow dancing in the moonlight.


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

rockon said:


> Naked twister, but kinda hard with just 2 people. Tried it once in my crazy college days. Was alcohol induced, normally not that "adventurous".


I was going to say "Naked Twister!" but it was more fun when we were young and before my H developed back problems...


----------



## Meanstreak (Aug 31, 2016)

My wife and I used to have one called "Lust!" I loved it, she... Not so much. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Daisy12 (Jul 10, 2016)

Meanstreak said:


> My wife and I used to have one called "Lust!" I loved it, she... Not so much.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Did your wife say why she didn't like it very much?


----------



## Daisy12 (Jul 10, 2016)

KillerClown said:


> Do you think the highlight of a romantic getaway will be play board games?
> 
> Try champagne while watching the sun set on the ocean, black tie dinner, and slow dancing in the moonlight.



Don't think it's going to be the highlight, but thought it might be a nice thing to do for one night. We go away 3 times a year and really it's not to do too much, just get away from the kids and relax. One year we didn't leave the hotel the whole 3 days we were there. It was great, we slept, made love, watched tv and repeat. I guess me and my dh are pretty simple people and I don't need to be going places and doing things, just being alone with my husband is enough for me cause with 4 kids we are hardly ever alone anymore.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

If you have the time and energy, you can create your own version of sex poker. 

My husband did this with an extra set of poker chips he had laying around. He bought labels in the shape of a circle, the size of the inside diameter of the poker chip (where the $ is located). He found images to depict male/female and created activities for each. He printed those onto the labels that he later affixed to the chips. One side had the male or female image and the other side had the corresponding action for husband/wife based on the value of the chip. 

The rules are simple. The wife starts out with the chips with the activities she'd like from her husband and the husband starts out with the chips with the activities he'd like from his wife. Then you play texas hold-'em and bet your chips. Each chip corresponds to a minute or one each. The winner's highest "valued" chips on the table are the activity that is performed. 

So as an example. 

*Wife's chips*
$1 Kissing
$5 Massage
$10 Photos
$50 Oral
so and so forth

*Husband's chips*
$1 Kissing
$5 Massage
$10 Lap Dance
$50 Oral 
so and so forth

You each ante up and play a hand of Texas Hold'em (Could be $2). The winner is the husband with the highest valued chip being 4 $10 chips. That's a 4 minute lap dance for the hubby.

It's a fun way to spend an evening. Plus it's quick paced.


----------



## Meanstreak (Aug 31, 2016)

Daisy12 said:


> Did your wife say why she didn't like it very much?


She felt like the game was not giving her a choice in the challenges. She likes her freedom. I loved it, because it was a game of chance, but fun sexual stuff at the same time. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Meanstreak (Aug 31, 2016)

Meanstreak said:


> She felt like the game was not giving her a choice in the challenges. She likes her freedom. I loved it, because it was a game of chance, but fun sexual stuff at the same time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


And naturally, she didn't tell me that until later. We could have adjusted it, had I known 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

As part of a Gottmans' Couples weekend counseling session (Art & Science of Love Weekend) we got their board game and played it. It is designed to teach couples skills and spark discussions on awkward issues.

https://www.gottman.com/product/the-couples-retreat-board-game/


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

My XH and I tried a few, but they were pretty lame... but I think a big part of that was his lack of enthusiasm, and the fact that he complained about them. I think my current partner would be a little more game, depending on how kinky the game became.

We might have to take a regular game and kink it up.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

We tried playing Hungry Hungry Hippo once, I wasn't amused that I was expected to provide the balls ... :surprise:


----------



## Daisy12 (Jul 10, 2016)

EllisRedding said:


> We tried playing Hungry Hungry Hippo once, I wasn't amused that I was expected to provide the balls ... :surprise:



:rofl:

Ordered a couple to try. We'll see how it goes. I'm sure my husband will be up for it, but if not there are tons of other things we could do. :wink2:


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Daisy12 said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Ordered a couple to try. We'll see how it goes. I'm sure my husband will be up for it, but if not there are tons of other things we could do. :wink2:


Good luck! I am sure if you have the right mentality with some added creativity you can turn any game into an adult game :smile2:


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

I downloaded an app for android, it's called Pleasure Dice Light. It seems pretty interesting. It has actions like lick, kiss, suck, etc. that get combined with a body part like neck, thighs, butt and a third dice that's a timer from 10 seconds to 3 minutes. The cool part is that it is set for 2 people each person can remove anything they don't like (toes in my case) or add whatever they want. I added a few more... ummm... personal body parts and removed all the times over a minute and a half. There's a built in timer that automatically sets itself to whatever the third "dice" shows. So you click spin and you might get Lick, Ear, 30 seconds.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

I Don't Know said:


> I downloaded an app for android, it's called Pleasure Dice Light. It seems pretty interesting. It has actions like lick, kiss, suck, etc. that get combined with a body part like neck, thighs, butt and a third dice that's a timer from 10 seconds to 3 minutes. The cool part is that it is set for 2 people each person can remove anything they don't like* (toes in my case)* or add whatever they want. I added a few more... ummm... personal body parts and removed all the times over a minute and a half. There's a built in timer that automatically sets itself to whatever the third "dice" shows. So you click spin and you might get Lick, Ear, 30 seconds.


Toes ... yuck ... got a couples massage a while back and the masseuse (an older dude) kept messing with my toes :redcard::cussing:


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> Toes ... yuck ... got a couples massage a while back and the masseuse (an older dude) kept messing with my toes :redcard::cussing:


When he was massaging you, did *IT *move?:grin2:


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

EllisRedding said:


> Toes ... yuck ... got a couples massage a while back and the masseuse (an older dude) kept messing with my toes :redcard::cussing:


:grin2:

I hear ya. I do not want anything going on with my toes. OTOH I've tried doing things with my wife's toes and although it didn't turn me on, it didn't gross me out either.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Middle of Everything said:


> When he was massaging you, did *IT *move?:grin2:


I refuse to answer ...


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

My wife and I still play an adult spin on UNO every once in a while. 

UNO games are short. At the end of each game the winner gets to chose an item of clothing for the loser to take off and then gets 30 seconds to do whatever they want to the them.

Whoever ends up naked first is declared the loser. By the time that happens, they are usually feeling like the winner. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

Guess we are more simple. Never found any board games that seemed intriguing. 
We do play strip poker on occasion.
Where it gets interesting, (and a lot more fun) is when one of us has nothing on,left to bet. Still not over, so we bet a sexual act, maybe for a specific period of time....and maybe not.....

:grin2:


----------

